
Clustering with Hierarchical and Density-Based Algorithms (hands-on Workshop) - acangiano
http://bigdatauniversity.com/events/ds-workshop-series-advanced-hands-on-machine-learning-clustering-with-hierarchical-density-based-algorithms/
======
acangiano
Today (September 17, 2015) at 6pm EDT in Toronto, or via livestream if you
can't make it in person.

